# F/s 2008 Malibu 2510



## Hawk570 (Apr 5, 2010)

After almost a year of ownership, I need to (and hate to) sell our 2008 Skyline Malibu 2510. This is just like the Outback 250RS, just different decals and interior decor. This was used twice by previous owner and 3 times by us. It is in excellent condition and needs NOTHING. Includes 2 LCD flat screen tv's, and might include a brand new Reese SC pro WD system. I am located in the Miami Florida area. Asking 13K. I will provide more information and pictures on request.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Good luck with the sale...


----------

